
Left-handed DNA found – and it changes brain structure - walterbell
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-49579810
======
eesmith
"Left-handed" here means associated with left-handed people, not left-handed
Z-DNA (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-DNA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-DNA) )
as I first thought.

I was confused as the latter - the left-handed Z-DNA - was found in the 1970s.

